# how long does your charge last



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

What set up you got , how often you drive, how switch happy are you, how. Long does your charge last


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Two pump, 4 batteries....Not a daily, not switch happy and just lay and play. I've charged them twice since June and that was just to keep them up...I've heard not to let them run down.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

4 pump 8 batteries, drive daily not switch happy I charge prb like every couple months. I haven't charged them full the last 2 times, cause I drive, to work every day. buy I charge atleast ovr half way.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

the best thing is to charge at least 24hr or over nite.. if you use it for a daily & hit the switches.. or once a week.. if you dont use the switches then charge the batts at leas once a month.. if you jus let the batts sit for month's with out keep'n charged they will go bad..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

3 pumps 6 batteries once every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I read it was best to let them run down to maybe 25% before fully recharging. But what do I kno 

I charge mine once a summer and my pumps respond quickly still toward the end of September-ish.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I charge em before/after each ride.

I ride on weekends.


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Chicago-n said:


> I charge em before/after each ride.
> 
> I ride on weekends.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

4 batts 2 in parallel and 2 in series not switch happy and I've charged them once in two years. The batts I use I've had for going on for years and they have only been charged twice in that time period. I put a lot of miles in on the weekends during the summer so it's not like she's sitting in the garage. 

My one friends car which is done the same way but with six batts have not been charged in years and they still lift pretty quick. I'm still amazed with that car lol.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

say what? :0


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

what do u call my battery setup parallel or series?,I have 8 batteries 4 in one side 4 on other. the left 4 jump off each other till the last negative an that jumps ovr to other banks negative


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ron1973kim said:


> what do u call my battery setup parallel or series?,I have 8 batteries 4 in one side 4 on other. the left 4 jump off each other till the last negative an that jumps ovr to other banks negative


Wired in series. That "jumper" is just too make both banks share the same ground so it's disconnected when the disconnect is apart. For example, if you wires all 8 batteries to the nose, you wouldn't need that jumper from neg to neg anymore.

Series is positive to neg. wiring in series adds voltage together. parallel is neg to neg and pos to pos an wiring 1-1000 batteries like that will still only be 12v.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

series meabs that you hook up one battery + to the next battery - 
Then you use the last battery positive pole as power source and the first battety neg pole for ground. This way voltage adds up 12v every battery you add.
Parallel is when you hook up + with + and - with -
In this case amperage adds up and voltage stays the same no matter how many you add.
The more amperage the more the battery lasts, while more voltage makes the motor spins faster. Happy medium is where its at.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

BIG RED said:


> 4 batts 2 in parallel and 2 in series not switch happy and I've charged them once in two years. The batts I use I've had for going on for years and they have only been charged twice in that time period. I put a lot of miles in on the weekends during the summer so it's not like she's sitting in the garage.
> 
> My one friends car which is done the same way but with six batts have not been charged in years and they still lift pretty quick. I'm still amazed with that car lol.


*You must not hit switches very much? Sounds too good to be true... just saying....:dunno:*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*When i first started i had 4 batteries 2 pumps and i would charge every weekend at least when i drove daily... since i was very switch happy...

Lately i control my switch hitting alot more so 3 pumps 6 batteries can last me about a month and a half or so driving everyday..


Battery charge is drained severely from 3 wheeling, and hopping.. once you figure it out you can control your switch hitting and conserve battery life..

*


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *You must not hit switches very much? Sounds too good to be true... just saying....:dunno:*


X93...


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> series meabs that you hook up one battery + to the next battery -
> Then you use the last battery positive pole as power source and the first battety neg pole for ground. This way voltage adds up 12v every battery you add.
> Parallel is when you hook up + with + and - with -
> In this case amperage adds up and voltage stays the same no matter how many you add.
> The more amperage the more the battery lasts, while more voltage makes the motor spins faster. Happy medium is where its at.


ok so mine is considered series. cause its positive to negative all the way through. thxs guys. its cool to knw what u have in ur own shit u knw..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *When i first started i had 4 batteries 2 pumps and i would charge every weekend at least when i drove daily... since i was very switch happy...
> 
> Lately i control my switch hitting alot more so 3 pumps 6 batteries can last me about a month and a half or so driving everyday..
> 
> ...


How often do u hit switches now..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *You must not hit switches very much? Sounds too good to be true... just saying....:dunno:*


X2. I've got a brand new battery bought 6 months ago thats sitting in a car that was dead yesterday. Only use it saw was driving around the block 2 different times. I've never heard of charging hydro batteries or any other kind yearly. Maybe they have street chargers? I dunno but I know now that I'm running all 6 batteries to the front, I run em down every 2 times I take the car out for a couple hours. I wouldn't say I'm super switch happy either.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

just charged mine now it gets up quick. I'll charge them more often . atleast monthly so batteries stay in good shape. but I got brand new set of batteries I'm gonna run in spring . .is there anything I should do to store them ovr the winter? so they don't go bad, I have them in my basement, off the floor an its not cold dwn there. should I charge them in few months or they'll b ok till spring??


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *You must not hit switches very much? Sounds too good to be true... just saying....:dunno:*


Not much at all. I use my lifts to get up to drive and dump to park. I never got into threein or hopping or anything like that. 

The most I do when rolling is dragging cross member. Same with my friends car when he rolls lifts up to roll and that's about it. I don't like to catch heat being switch happy.

I like it less time charging and messing around. 

And for how it's wired I run both pumps on 24 volts and two in parallel to keep the 24 volt bank topped up to keep them good to go. 

And when I do charge my batteries I do them one at a time on trickle. Takes about two days per battery.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> How often do u hit switches now..


I hit it around 5-10 times a day.. not much more than that.. And when i do i do the rear, since i ride locked up in front..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have 3 pumps 6 pumps, Idrive fri sat and Sunday bout 100 miles, a lil switch happy, maybe one threewheel and a one chippin session if any, mostly not tho. I probably lift front and rear each about 5 or more times a day. And it seemsi have to charge every week for bout 48 hrs on bout 2amps


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

What voltages are you running... and is it one bank or two..? mine are ran off one bank.. It sounds like you have low cca batteries or one or more may be going bad... i assume you have group 31 batteries?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm running 3 to rear and 6 to nose in two banks.. they are only 750 cca group 31s


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> I'm running 3 to rear and 6 to nose in two banks.. they are only 750 cca group 31s


Sounds like the cca is what is limiting the play time. I've got the same setup as you but with Interstate workaholics which I believe are 950 cca.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine are 750 too and on 24v, single bank on two pumps. Driven daily, slam when park, lift to drive, maybe a few more hits but nothin major. Chrged about once a month as soon as the front sounds like a powerdrill with a dead batt


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Any idea what happened?
Yesterday i charged my batts. When i hooked it up the first one was readin 12.4, the charger has a bilt in digital meter. Stood arounda while, when i left it was readin 13.2
Come back 2 or 3 hours later and it reads 8.8 !!!! And goin down.
Disconnected everything, and when ihooked it back up was readin 13.8
What the hell???


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Any idea what happened?
> Yesterday i charged my batts. When i hooked it up the first one was readin 12.4, the charger has a bilt in digital meter. Stood arounda while, when i left it was readin 13.2
> Come back 2 or 3 hours later and it reads 8.8 !!!! And goin down.
> Disconnected everything, and when ihooked it back up was readin 13.8
> What the hell???


WTF. Remove the surface charge and check voltage with a DMM.


----------



## cilo78 (May 4, 2012)

Should my batteries have that bubbling sound when charging them?. I had them
charging for 10hrs.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

87gbody said:


> WTF. Remove the surface charge and check voltage with a DMM.


Whats a DMM? A multimeter? If so i have one but dunno how to set it. Will you tell me how to set it if i post a pic of it? Thanx in advance.

Clio, im no xpert but hell no!!! Bubbling i'd guess means the acid is boiling, that would make the battery swollen then explode! I had one almost exploding few years ago, the cells where almost drained, and it looked like a fat chick after an overnight charge. And it was hella hot! Of course i didnt kno there was almost no water left in the cells when i hooked the charger.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would fast charge and the batteries used to get hot. I had one blow and since then I trickle charge and let them cool for about 1 hour before I ride. 10 batteries 3 pumps I charge about every 2 months for a hole day with a 10 port battery tender:thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Any idea what happened?
> Yesterday i charged my batts. When i hooked it up the first one was readin 12.4, the charger has a bilt in digital meter. Stood arounda while, when i left it was readin 13.2
> Come back 2 or 3 hours later and it reads 8.8 !!!! And goin down.
> Disconnected everything, and when ihooked it back up was readin 13.8
> What the hell???


What model battery charger?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

cilo78 said:


> Should my batteries have that bubbling sound when charging them?. I had them
> charging for 10hrs.


Most batteries bubble after a good charge. Just make sure they don't bubble for too long.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Are ya kiddin? never heard a battery bubbling, and i charged dozens. Not saying its bull, just weird and it never happened to me.

About my problem, you think its the charger acting up? Cause i suspect it is.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Dumps said:


> Most batteries bubble after a good charge. Just make sure they don't bubble for too long.


:yessad:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

dont batteries bubble cause of overcharge and they get hot


----------



## PELON_79MC (Aug 28, 2011)

i just installed my setup its my first time with hydraulics how do i know if my batteries need charge? batteries are used not new (before install batteries were fully charged)
i just got it last nite 3/18/13 nd i played with it at the homies house for about 5 min. just up,dwn, 3 wheel on each side to test it, and 
cleaned up the ride and was hitting a switch to get used to it hit 3 wheel about 5 times other than that just locked it up n front then dumped it and
went ahead and parked it( will my batteries need any charge soon or how long would they last?


----------

